# 3 bank charger questions



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

new to onboard chargers. i just bought a 196 starcraft fishmaster. i have a terrova 80lb 24 volt with two sears platinum agms 31 series in the front of the boat and a deep cycle in back of the boat for motors and electronic. 
1) what charger do you recommend for fishing one maybe two days a week? ( maybe once or twice a year i would be back on the water within 12 hrs of plugging it in)
2) can you extend one of the cables to reach the rear of the boat, prob 15ft needed, and if so do i need to go with a heavier gauge wire than the leads come with?

thanks for any help
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a Tournament Pro Series 3 bank 5/5/5 and worked just fine for my 3 deep cells. 
Just plug it in and forget it. (Until you hook up anyways) . I ran 6 gage wire about 15 on 
boat. Hope this helps .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a Minn kota charger and love it. Like said, plug it in and forget about it till it's time to go again. Most brands sell extensions for the wires. As long as yours doesn't have a temp sensor at the ends, you can make your own. 6ga would be best. 8 will get you by depending on how far you need to pull it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

wallydvr said:


> new to onboard chargers. i just bought a 196 starcraft fishmaster. i have a terrova 80lb 24 volt with two sears platinum agms 31 series in the front of the boat and a deep cycle in back of the boat for motors and electronic.
> 1) what charger do you recommend for fishing one maybe two days a week? ( maybe once or twice a year i would be back on the water within 12 hrs of plugging it in)
> 2) can you extend one of the cables to reach the rear of the boat, prob 15ft needed, and if so do i need to go with a heavier gauge wire than the leads come with?
> 
> ...


You need one thats designed to charge at 24v. Not all 3 banks are able from my understanding.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

according to minnkota , the mk330d does them all. unless i misunderstood the specifications 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any of the multiple bank chargers built in the last 10 years or so can charge basically any battery setup you may have. They are designed to isolate each battery even if they are connected in series. The older chargers required you to disconnect the jumper between the 2 batteries on a 24v system because as soon as one bank got power, the other bank connected to the "in series" battery would recognize it as being fully charged, thereby shutting the charger down all together. Once it was no longer charging, the charger would recognize the discharged batteries and turn itself on again. That cycle would continue until it fried your charger.... all the brands are "good". But it's just like anything else, the more you pay, the more you get. I ran a pro mariner for 7 years and went through 3 of them in that time. My dad has the same charger and has never had a problem, but I use mine at least 10x as much as his. My minn kota 330 has been good to me for the last 2 years and has never missed a beat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks Bub, ya i spoke w minnkota tonight and the said as long as i used abank for each battery in the 24volt series,it would be fine. thanks every one for the replies.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

